# Mendelssohn Piano Concerto... Pushing Remote Recording a Bit Further!



## Auddict (Sep 27, 2020)

Dorian here from Auddict... here's something a bit different from me this time!

Aside from my work with Auddict, I am also a professional pianist - or rather - technically I would have been one if my debut recording of Rachmaninov's 2nd Concerto at Air Studios wasn't cancelled due to COVID. 

Wondering what to do until that can happen properly... I teamed up with Chiya Amos and musicians from around the world to create this remote recording of Mendelssohn's 1st Piano Concerto, with a bit of extra PercX help and some extra sub bass and brass samples to fill it up. We pushed the audio production totally out of classical territory to create something really huge, I hope you enjoy it:


----------



## Gene Pool (Sep 27, 2020)

It's terrific in every way!


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 27, 2020)

Terrific! Great editing too!


----------



## dbudimir (Sep 27, 2020)

Sounds really really wonderful!!!! You didn't even break a sweat. Ha


----------



## TGV (Sep 28, 2020)

Very nice. The strings were a bit dominant: sometimes they even overpowered the brass, and often the woodwinds. It does sound very punchy, wide, open and energetic, though. That and the high tempo give it a bit of a rock-vibe.


----------



## Arbee (Sep 29, 2020)

Awesome, just awesome!


----------



## Saxer (Sep 29, 2020)

Fantastic work in any way! From the idea to performing to production and video work! And all young and good looking people! The world can‘t be so bad!


----------



## Arbee (Sep 30, 2020)

Back again just to say I've watched this several times today and I still can't get the smile off my face (and I LOVE that bottom end!). Congrats to you and everyone involved!


----------



## s_bettinzana (Oct 6, 2020)

Congratulations!
I have no words.


----------



## Auddict (Oct 11, 2020)

Arbee said:


> Back again just to say I've watched this several times today and I still can't get the smile off my face (and I LOVE that bottom end!). Congrats to you and everyone involved!


So glad you like it, thank you!!!


----------



## Auddict (Oct 11, 2020)

s_bettinzana said:


> Congratulations!
> I have no words.


Thank you


----------

